# Access Datenbank erstellen ( wo finde ich hilfe / gute tutorials )



## hellangel (1. April 2005)

Guten Morgen,

dies ist mein erster Post hier im Forum und ich hoffe das ich nicht im falschen Bereich gepostet habe.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Datenbanken erstellen, möchte es aber gern lernen weil ich gerne ein kleines Projekt realisieren möchte.

Es geht um folgendes, ich spiele ein Online Browser Weltraum Game. In diesem Game hat man bis zu 9 Planeten verteilt in 9 Galaxien, jede Galaxie besteht aus 499 Sonnensystemen und in jedem Sonnensystem kann man 15 Plätze vorfinden wo man Planeten kolonisieren kann. Auch sind dort Alliancen vorhanden. Wenn jetzt ally 1 gegen ally 2 krieg führt möchte man ja gerne alles über das gegenüber rausfinden um ggfs seine Flotte zu schrotten. 

Ich möchte gerne eine DB für mich privat auf meinem PC erstellen wo ich eingeben kann

User Name, Alliance, Alliance Tag , Planni Name, Planni Koordinaten

Beispiel: 

HellAngel , Lords of Evil, LoE, Isengrad, 5:289:5

so kann ich dann alle user per hand eingeben. So wenn ich jetzt z.b. nen 2 Planni vom HellAngel finde soll er mir die Daten zusammen fassen. 

Ich geb als 2tes ein:

HellAngel, Lords of Evil, LoE, Moria, 2:34:8

dann soll er mir das so zusammen fassen:

HellAngel, Lords of Evil, LoE, Isengard 5:289:5
Moria 2:34:5

Nach dem ich dann alle user geaddet habe, möchte ich gerne bei bedarf die daten über eine Oberfläche abfragen können. Als Suchbegriffe sollten vorhanden sein "Name" und "Alliance Name" Alliance Tag" ....

Wenn ich jetzt den Suchbegriff "HellAngel eingebe Soll er mit alle infos über den User geben:

Name, Alliance, Planeten / namen + koords.

Geb ich den Such begriff "Lords of Evil" ein : Listet er mir auf

Alliance gefunden : Lords of Evil ( 10 Member )

1. Timo 
- darkshire 1:1:1
- usw ( das bei jedem user )
2. sarah
3. HellAngel

bei schreib fehlern wäre es schoen wenn die db sagen würde wenn ich eingeben würde Lord of Ivel" mir trotzdem sagen würde Gefunden Alliancen :

Lords of Evil
Ivel 4 ever 
Knivel Goes Mooh

Ich möchte hier keinen bitten mir das zu schreiben, ich möchte das gerne selber versuchen ... aber finde weder sinnvolle Tutorials bzw. Nachlese möglichkeiten. Es wäre sehr schön wenn mir jmd sagen würde mit welchem DB typ ( Access , MySQL uvm ) es am besten geht und wo ich mich einlesen kann oder gar lektüren namen mir nennen kann.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Mühe dies alles zu lesen, und eure Antworten im Voraus

Liebe Grüße
HellAngel


----------

